# Is this the best Home theater system???



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

You must check this guy out! 

http://blog.audiovideointeriors.com/208great/

I just want to know what everyone thinks. I wish i could hear that system. This is incredible at best! :dizzy:


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

Personally, I think his setup is an obscene waste of money.

I also doubt the wisdom of having all those speakers alongside one another, with all those (hot!) tube amps in front of them. The fringing and cancellations he must be getting are ridiculous.

Sure, it's loud, but is it any good? Personally, I doubt it.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## justin.kerr (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think you will have to worry about the amps getting hot. They are not plugged in. lol. The subs have binding posts, but no wires. lol 
I doubt when its all put together it will be layed out like that.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I talked about this in the last podcast, and my favorite part was that in the "Home Theater", they had one 3-seater couch. For $6million, it must be lonely at the top.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

:bigsmile: I'm sure that somewhere, someone has a more outrageous system than that.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

eugovector said:


> I talked about this in the last podcast, and my favorite part was that in the "Home Theater", they had one 3-seater couch. For $6million, it must be lonely at the top.


space for you and two girls. what else do you need? :shh:

seriously though, what are those subs tuned to?

I'm betting any 500k budget based on ID brands will trump that setup easy. who cares about scalers when you can have HD sources.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you look closely the entire picture looks computer 3D rendered, parts of it are not even real. There may have been a day that huge speakers and lots of amps were impressive for sound but now adays this is not the case. Personally there is nothing about that setup that impresses me even a little bit.
Dont get me wrong I do like a serious system with lots of clean quality sound but that even if it was real is way overkill. A good set of normal tower speakers pared up with an SVS sub and a nice Pre-pro setup would do a far better job.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What I don't get is that those Snell's have a limited vertical directivity and they are aimed a good 3 feet over the listener's heads! And wood floors???


----------

